# Ibm



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2009)

I noticed TPU was passing up lots of IBM teams (e.g. IBM Taiwan is coming up).  What are they?  BOINC ran on super computers or office computers?  Still, it's cool that IBM is contributing to the projects.


----------



## Baleful (Jun 4, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I noticed TPU was passing up lots of IBM teams (e.g. IBM Taiwan is coming up).  What are they?  BOINC ran on super computers or office computers?  Still, it's cool that IBM is contributing to the projects.



IBM owns the WCG project  http://www.ibm.com/ibm/ibmgives/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2009)

LMAO, that explains it.


So BOINC is Berkley and World Community Grid is IBM?  World Community Grid works on BOINC projects?  What's the relationship between them?


----------



## Baleful (Jun 4, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> LMAO, that explains it.
> 
> 
> So BOINC is Berkley and World Community Grid is IBM?  World Community Grid works on BOINC projects?  What's the relationship between them?



BOINC is just the application in which the World Community Grid projects run.  BOINC supports a plethora of different projects outside of WCG.  

When WCG first started out, they had nothing to do with IBM.  Then IBM became a heavy "donor"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2009)

So...

BOINC was created by Berkley as a basis for distributed computing (namely, SETI@Home).

IBM created WCG as a distributed computing project they could stand behind (originally started out trying to narrow down potential proteins for smallpox).

The projects that run on WCG are developed from other sources like the University of New York which are distributed/managed via WCG.


----------



## Baleful (Jun 4, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So...
> 
> BOINC was created by Berkley as a basis for distributed computing (namely, SETI@Home).
> 
> ...



You got it!


----------



## human_error (Jun 4, 2009)

When i was working at IBM last year as part of my university degree the laptop they gave me (which was a brand new one) had WCG installed and enabled as default, so i believe all IBM machines used in the labs and sales areas will have the WCG installed and enabled to run, which is where a lot of IBMs numbers will be coming from.


----------

